# Billing for repeat c-section



## miriam j (Sep 20, 2010)

What is the best way to bill for a repeat  c-section?  Thanks


----------



## kimcpccircc (Sep 21, 2010)

*c-section*

59510-59515 C-sections; the 59610-59622 are for the attempted vaginal deliveries etc after previous c-sections.


----------

